# Real Life - modern-day humorous fantasy



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Real Life

*Rex Roman is America's best-known author of romantic short fiction. And he's a number of other things as well - he's a cheat, a liar, a boozer, a coke-user, and a womanizer. Life ought to be a constant party for him, if it wasn't for one tiny snag ... he's suffering from writer's block.

But when the female characters from his most famous stories start confronting him in real life, Rex begins to understand what his profession's all about.*

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

You can use this link to see the complete list of my ebooks on Kindle, both conventionally published (by HarperCollins and Dark Regions Press) and self-published. Many of the latter are currently at the sample price of 99c: Find out more about them here.

*Tony Richards is the author of novels from Tor, Pan Macmillan, Eos/HarperCollins, and Pocket Books with his latest two - 'Hot Blood' and 'The Desert Keeps Its Dead' - now out from Samhain and Telos Publishing. He's additionally seen published over 100 short stories, with his work appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's SF, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Weird Tales and numerous anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. He's been a finalist for both the Bram Stoker and British Fantasy Awards. His self-published eBooks include the Immortal Sherlock Holmes tales, and a continuing series of supernatural thrillers set in the fictional town of Raine's Landing, Massachusetts.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work at http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This tale isn't autobiographical, I hasten to add!


----------



## goodasyou (Jul 1, 2012)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Need a laugh? Here you go, then.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Real Life_ first appeared in my collection 'Our Lady of the Shadows.'


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I recommend this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A fun read for a lighthearted Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This first appeared in print, and is a much praised story. Take a look!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read this excellent satirical tale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought this one. Hope it made you chuckle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll probably be more Rex Roman stories coming later on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this one to enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Start the New Year with a chuckle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's long overdue a bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's Rex yet again!


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopped onto your website and saw the pic of you by Golden Gate bridge, always reminds me of the song, I left my heart in San... Great image of you typing on a typewriter, really retro. Good luck.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not take a look at my website? There are articles, interviews, photographs, even an art gallery.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another ... sample it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is long overdue for another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... there's new fiction on the way to Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy this short read ... or take a look at one of my novels (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short break -- more about it on my blog soon (see my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year, all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Join me on Twitter at TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've new fiction due on Kindle soon ... a futuristic mystery this time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More book news on my blog today. Another self-pubbed novel bought by a big publisher.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more book news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still waiting for word from my agent, the wonderful Leslie Gardner.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's further book news on my blog right now, with even more to follow soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Contracts now signed ... I'll be blogging about the new novel soon. And yes, it will be on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of it here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of this and other of my e-books on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be new fiction, full-length and short, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just scanning and formatting some of my published work for KDP.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work is on sale for 99c at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on for a short while. Take this chance to get a large collection or a full-length novel for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're still 99c for a few more days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But a lot of my eBooks are 99c permanently. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more are due next year ... future mysteries and ghostly mysteries.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That'll happen around March.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And superhero fiction too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a new collection out on Kindle -- see my signature, below -- and another new piece of fiction will be uploaded on Friday 6th.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're both now up ... see the last two covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This story has previously seen print in a collection, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my  self-pubs are on 99c sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's no sale currently going. But many of my eBooks are at minimum price, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops ... I haven't bumped this one in a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story... it first appeared in print in a Dark Regions Press anthology.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on SALE at the moment. Why not take advantage?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've decided to extend that Special Offer for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a little while longer. This applies to almost all my eBooks, Take a look at the full list ... there's a link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Price on most of my Kindle eBooks is still in place, including full-length novels and very large collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks -- most of which appeared originally from established publishers -- are on Minimum Price Sale right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this offer while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A story to cheer you up ... wherever you are.


----------

